# Plasser & Theurer Equipment 09-3x, DGS 62 Kibri 16090 16050 16070 26250 Marklin 29461



## AyalaBotto

*Plasser & Theurer 09-3x, DGS 62, Kibri 16090 16050 16070 26250 Marklin 29461*

Hi,

Two photos of my layout with some maintenance equipment parked. (mainly Plasser & Theurer from Kibri).








Plasser & Theurer 09-3x Track Maintenance Machine with Integrated Dynamic Stabilisation Trailer - COMSA - kibri 16090
Plasser & Theurer 09-3x Track Maintenance Machine - COMSA - kibri 16050
Plasser & Theurer 09-3x Track Maintenance Machine FERGRUPO - kibri 16050
Plasser & Theurer DGS 62 N Dynamic Track Stabiliser - COMSA - kibri 16070
Plasser & Theurer DGS 62 N Dynamic Track Stabiliser - FERGRUPO - kibri 16070
V100 Br212 Diesel Locomotive - WIEBE - Märklin 29461
Wagon with Atlas 1604 Excavator - DB - Kibri 26250











Plasser & Theurer 09-3x Track Maintenance Machine with Integrated Dynamic Stabilisation Trailer - COMSA - kibri 16090
Plasser & Theurer 09-3x Track Maintenance Machine - COMSA - kibri 16050
Plasser & Theurer 09-3x Track Maintenance Machine FERGRUPO - kibri 16050
Plasser & Theurer DGS 62 N Dynamic Track Stabiliser - COMSA - kibri 16070
Plasser & Theurer DGS 62 N Dynamic Track Stabiliser - FERGRUPO - kibri 16070


Detailed photos available here:
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=17449
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=14859
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=13439
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=16532


Thanks.
Regards,
Ayala Botto


----------



## alman

*WOW!* 

Impressive !

Welcome to the forum .


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Love MOW equipment, and you seem to have cornered the market on it! Great looking array there!


----------



## sstlaure

Very cool selection. Any overall pics of the layout available?


----------



## AyalaBotto

*Plasser & Theurer 09-3x, DGS 62, Kibri 16090 16050 16070 26250 Marklin 29461*

Hi,

One of the photos of my first post was removed from Imageshack for some unknown reason.
Here it goes again:








Plasser & Theurer 09-3x Track Maintenance Machine with Integrated Dynamic Stabilisation Trailer - COMSA - kibri 16090
Plasser & Theurer 09-3x Track Maintenance Machine - COMSA - kibri 16050
Plasser & Theurer 09-3x Track Maintenance Machine FERGRUPO - kibri 16050
Plasser & Theurer DGS 62 N Dynamic Track Stabiliser - COMSA - kibri 16070
Plasser & Theurer DGS 62 N Dynamic Track Stabiliser - FERGRUPO - kibri 16070
V100 Br212 Diesel Locomotive - WIEBE - Märklin 29461
Wagon with Atlas 1604 Excavator - DB - Kibri 26250


Thanks.
Regards,
Ayala Botto


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It would be really cool to build maintenance train based on the whole track laying process, which I guess is where you're going. I'd like to have one in O-gauge. Even better would be if it would actually lay track, that would save me a lot of time!


----------



## SR KARALIS

AyalaBotto said:


>


wow,very beautiful models!!


----------



## AyalaBotto

*Plasser & Theurer 09-3x, DGS 62, Kibri 16090 16050 16070 26250 Marklin 29461*

Hi,

In order to commemorate "500 Likes" in my model trains page in just 13 months (!), I decided to produce a photo regarding this milestone.











These are the models shown on the above photo:

Plasser & Theurer 09-3x Stofexpress Dynamic Tamping Express Machine with integrated stabilisation trailer for plain track, COMSA - kibri 16090
Plasser & Theurer 09-3x Stopexpress Dynamic Tamping Express Machine, COMSA - kibri 16050

Diesel Locomotive ALCO Class 1520 CP, SOMAFEL nº 1525 - NOBRASS NB3015250 
SOMAFEL Wagon - Ollopt 32001
Plasser & Theurer MFS 100 Ballast Collector - SOMAFEL - Kibri 16150 (3x)

Diesel Locomotive Vossloh MaK G 1700, COMSA - Mehano 3831000314265
Ballast Collector Wagon, COMSA - ROCO 66060 (3x)
Plasser & Theurer DGS 62 N Dynamic Track Stabiliser, COMSA - kibri 16070


I take this opportunity to thank everyone who has contributed to achieve this milestone.


Thanks.
Regards,
Ayala Botto


----------



## eljefe

Congratulations on the milestone! I'd be happy to get to 100 on my FB site. Of course the goalpost keeps moving. When I created it, I was just hoping for 10. Then 30. Then 50...

Nice looking trains too!


----------



## AyalaBotto

Hi,

I decided to create on Youtube my personal channel dedicated to Model Trains and to my projects.
As I'm still "fighting" how to use this tool, right now the "movies" are just a sequence of photos of my projects I already shared in this forum,

Here is the link to "Ayala Botto Model Trains" Youtube channel:
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCEIitueijH646vfEMjMPLvQ

I hope you like it and don't forget to subscribe in order to be informed about new uploads!


Thank.
Regards,
Ayala Botto


----------



## AyalaBotto

*Plasser & Theurer 09-3x, DGS 62, Kibri 16090 16050 16070 26250 Marklin 29461*

Hi,

Commemorating another milestone: 1000 Likes in my model trains page in just 19 months (!).









More photos available here:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.298825433598024.1073741857.100140160133220&type=3

Hope you like it!

Thanks.
Regards,
Ayala Botto


----------



## Patrick1544

Very nice equipment.


----------



## AyalaBotto

*DB Bahnbau, Goliath, Gottwald, Krupps, Bamowag, Robel, Plasser, 1600, 49950, 49952*



Patrick1544 said:


> Very nice equipment.


Thanks.
Glad you like it!

Regards,
Ayala Botto


----------

